# ATTENZIONE: Gli altri ci leggono



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2010)

Il caso di "Messalina":

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=881

ha colpito il web, leggete un po cosa scrivono:

http://www.fobiasociale.com/ennesima-prova-del-fatto-che-gli-esseri-umani-sono-poligami-15495/



PS Siamo anche su wikipedia :cooldue::

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adulterio



:mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2010)

Oh My God!

Marì, come hai trovato il primo link?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

La citazione di Wiki mi pare nella norma.
Il forum invece mi pare irrilevante.
Che siamo molto letti è risaputo.
In tempi passati avevo anche pensato che certi utenti avessero lo scopo di distruggere questo forum a favore di altri. Non so con quale guadagno, ma io son negata per le questioni economiche.
Del resto utenti che scrivono raccontando situazioni estreme, senza dimostrare alcun interesse ad approfondire, insospettiscono sullo scopo dei loro scritti.


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Oh My God!
> 
> Marì, come hai trovato il primo link?


Digitando tradimento.net


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2010)

*Una curiosita'*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La citazione di Wiki mi pare nella norma.
> Il forum invece mi pare irrilevante.
> Che siamo molto letti è risaputo.
> In tempi passati avevo anche pensato che certi utenti avessero lo scopo di distruggere questo forum a favore di altri. Non so con quale guadagno, ma io son negata per le questioni economiche.
> Del resto utenti che scrivono raccontando situazioni estreme, senza dimostrare alcun interesse ad approfondire, insospettiscono sullo scopo dei loro scritti.


Lo so che di tradimentopuntonet si parla molto nel web ...


Persa hai mai pensato di aprire un sito tutto tuo? :idea:


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
il link è alla terza pagina....bisogna saper dove cercare o aprire una trentina di siti......non ce la posso fare....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so che di tradimentopuntonet si parla molto nel web ...
> 
> 
> Persa hai mai pensato di aprire un sito tutto tuo? :idea:


 Mai!


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mai!


Perche'?


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2010)

Ma che leggano pure


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche'?


 Per lo stesso motivo per cui faccio shopping ma non voglio mettere un negozio.
E tu?


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per lo stesso motivo per cui faccio shopping ma non voglio mettere un negozio.
> *E tu?*



In che senZo io?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il caso di "Messalina":
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=881
> 
> ...


Ma che belle scoperte.
Ma per cosa credete che Conte ci tenga così tanto a sto forum? Ma sai che, per colpa della bandiera del Contepinceton, che so, a teatro o al saggio di danza di mia figlia, c'erano le signore che mi dicevano, cavoli. Leggiamo Contepinceton in tradi. Tutta colpa delle sue assurde mutande. 
Ma che scoperte.
Come ha fatto Conte leggere le grandi gesta di Cat? E riconoscere tutti gli attori della commedia? 
A me sto forum, invece di essere luogo di confronto di opinioni, assomiglia a: Noi ci facciamo gli affari vostri. Che caspita.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> In che senZo io?


 L'hai chiesto...vuol dire che è una cosa che consideri interessante...


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il caso di "Messalina":
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=881
> 
> ...



Bella pubblicità ci fa Messalina! :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ma che belle scoperte.
> Ma per cosa credete che Conte ci tenga così tanto a sto forum? Ma sai che, per colpa della bandiera del Contepinceton, che so, a teatro o al saggio di danza di mia figlia, c'erano le signore che mi dicevano, cavoli. Leggiamo Contepinceton in tradi. Tutta colpa delle sue assurde mutande.
> Ma che scoperte.
> Come ha fatto Conte leggere le grandi gesta di Cat? E riconoscere tutti gli attori della commedia?
> A me sto forum, invece di essere luogo di confronto di opinioni, assomiglia a: Noi ci facciamo gli affari vostri. Che caspita.


 Mi pare che tu stia sempre peggio.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi pare che tu stia sempre peggio.


In che senso scusa?
Che ne sai tu della mia malattia?
Come ti permetti?
Ti ho forse mai giudicato io?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ma che belle scoperte.
> Ma per cosa credete che Conte ci tenga così tanto a sto forum? Ma sai che, per colpa della bandiera del Contepinceton, che so, a teatro o al saggio di danza di mia figlia, c'erano le signore che mi dicevano, cavoli. Leggiamo Contepinceton in tradi. Tutta colpa delle sue assurde mutande.
> Ma che scoperte.
> Come ha fatto Conte leggere le grandi gesta di Cat? E riconoscere tutti gli attori della commedia?
> A me sto forum, invece di essere luogo di confronto di opinioni, assomiglia a: Noi ci facciamo gli affari vostri. Che caspita.


io non ho capito

come fanno le signore del saggio a sapere del Contepinceton? e come fanno a conoscere le sue mutande?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> io non ho capito
> 
> come fanno le signore del saggio a sapere del Contepinceton? e come fanno a conoscere le sue mutande?


Lui non fornisce spiegazioni. Ma ride come un matto.
Lui continua sempre e solo a ridere. Le mutande sono anche l'avatar di fb, capisci?


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> In che senso scusa?
> Che ne sai tu della mia malattia?
> Come ti permetti?
> Ti ho forse mai giudicato io?



Ma possibile che le donne non riescano a stare un giorno senza litigare?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Lui non fornisce spiegazioni. Ma ride come un matto.
> Lui continua sempre e solo a ridere. Le mutande sono anche l'avatar di fb, capisci?


 Hai mai provato a metterci il peperoncino?


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2010)

Qui si scade nel ridicolo alla Beautiful!

Ridateci i Forrester!:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'hai chiesto...vuol dire che è una cosa che consideri interessante...


Non sono il tipo, io sono un cane sciolto/libero ... aprire un forum sarebbe troppo impegnativo e poi sinceramente come idea/progetto per me: Non mi piace :mrgreen: ... sarei capace di litigare con me staessa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Lui non fornisce spiegazioni. Ma ride come un matto.
> Lui continua sempre e solo a ridere. Le mutande sono anche l'avatar di fb, capisci?


Ma hai notato che su un tot di tuoi interventi il 100% è su tuo marito?
Non credi sia strano?
Non hai mai nulla da dire su di te? sui tuoi pensieri?
Fate la coppia aperta e trasgressiva ma da come scrivi mi pare tu abbia una sorta di dipendenza da lui molto forte.
Creati un tuo personaggio che ti contraddistingua.
Se no che palle, scusa:sonar::up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Lui non fornisce spiegazioni. Ma ride come un matto.
> Lui continua sempre e solo a ridere. Le mutande sono anche l'avatar di fb, capisci?


ma l'avatar delle mutande qui su Tradimento.net l'ha avuto per pochissimo tempo, poi è stato bannato

chi sono queste signore?

a me queste cose inquietano moltissimo, davvero


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Ma hai notato che su un tot di tuoi interventi il 100% è su tuo marito?
> Non credi sia strano?
> Non hai mai nulla da dire su di te? sui tuoi pensieri?
> Fate la coppia aperta e trasgressiva ma da come scrivi mi pare tu abbia una sorta di dipendenza da lui molto forte.
> ...


Non è vero.
Tu sei appena entrata.
Io quello che avevo da dire l'ho sempre detto.
Nessuna dipendenza da lui. Credimi.
Nessun personaggio.
Io sono io.
Ma questo è il forum di tradimento.net 
Non il salotto di casa mia.


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Lui non fornisce spiegazioni. Ma ride come un matto.
> Lui continua sempre e solo a ridere. Le mutande sono anche l'avatar di fb, capisci?



La storia delle mutande di Pingeton non la conosco  ha scritto qualcosa qui nel forum?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> La storia delle mutande di Pingeton non la conosco  ha scritto qualcosa qui nel forum?



no, aveva messo come avatar delle mutande

ho avuto anch'io quell'avatar per un po', per solidarietà. Anche Alce, ma anche lui è stato subito bannato


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Non è vero.
> Tu sei appena entrata.
> Io quello che avevo da dire l'ho sempre detto.
> Nessuna dipendenza da lui. Credimi.
> ...


Ho capito.


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Giugno 2010)

Ci sono: Messalina sta facendo uno studio sull'egocentrismo e si posta qua e là e poi rimanda qua e là perchè vuol vedere se le piace leggere e rileggere il suo nick...
Sto scherzando...

Mah...mi par sì strano tuttavia che tra tante storie interessanti citino quella meno caratterizzante il forum stesso: *son contenta di tradire non mi dispiace, mi dispiace di tradire ma son contentaaaaaaaaaaaa!*


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> no, aveva messo come avatar delle mutande
> 
> ho avuto anch'io quell'avatar per un po', per solidarietà. Anche *Alce*, ma anche lui è stato subito bannato


... hai sue notizie?


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ma che belle scoperte.
> Ma per cosa credete che Conte ci tenga così tanto a sto forum? Ma sai che, per colpa della bandiera del Contepinceton, che so, a teatro o al saggio di danza di mia figlia, c'erano le signore che mi dicevano, cavoli. Leggiamo Contepinceton in tradi. Tutta colpa delle sue assurde mutande.
> Ma che scoperte.
> Come ha fatto Conte leggere le grandi gesta di Cat? E riconoscere tutti gli attori della commedia?
> A me sto forum, invece di essere luogo di confronto di opinioni, assomiglia a: Noi ci facciamo gli affari vostri. Che caspita.


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ci sono: Messalina sta facendo uno studio sull'egocentrismo e si posta qua e là e poi rimanda qua e là perchè vuol vedere se le piace leggere e rileggere il suo nick...
> Sto scherzando...
> 
> Mah...mi par sì strano tuttavia che tra tante storie interessanti citino quella meno caratterizzante il forum stesso: *son contenta di tradire non mi dispiace, mi dispiace di tradire ma son contentaaaaaaaaaaaa!*



Infatti, non è una bella pubblicità... lo ribadisco. Senza aver nulla contro Messalina, ma uno può farsi un'idea sbaglaita del forum.


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


>



Effettivamente di quello che scrive Astro, così come di quello che scriveva Conte, capisco si e no la metà.


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


>


che poi è paradossale..entrano , raccontano nei minimi particolari la loro vita coniugale, le botte di allegria, i genitori , la filosofia di vita , che mangiano per colazione e poi lamentano che la gente si faccia gli affari loro:bandiera:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Effettivamente di quello che scrive Astro, così come di quello che scriveva Conte, capisco si e no la metà.


 Ben per quello dicevo che non sta bene...
...oltre alla citazione di utenti che amavano clonarsi... :sonar:


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

*kid*



Kid ha detto:


> Effettivamente di quello che scrive Astro, così come di quello che scriveva Conte, capisco si e no la metà.


 
Kid, la tua capoccia è generosa, la mia a mala pena ne coglieva e ne coglie   un decimo di cio' che scrivono.
Mo' apprendo che l'uno è moglie dell'altro ...eppero' c'è Cat di mezzo..e poi mi arrendo. ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... hai sue notizie?



sì, sì. Sta benino


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Non è vero.
> * Tu sei appena entrata.*
> Io quello che avevo da dire l'ho sempre detto.
> Nessuna dipendenza da lui. Credimi.
> ...


Ma la mia fama mi precede:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> che poi è paradossale..entrano , raccontano nei minimi particolari la loro vita coniugale, le botte di allegria, i genitori , la filosofia di vita , che mangiano per colazione e poi lamentano che la gente si faccia gli affari loro:bandiera:


brava. sei riuscita a tradurre quello che pensavo.

questi si stanno divertendo e basta. alla faccia di chi li ascolta con l'educata attenzione di chi rispetta il prossimo e vuole modestamente offrire il proprio ascolto.


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





AsuDem ha detto:


> Ma la mia fama mi precede:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sei grande:rotfl:

come al solito.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2010)

D'accordo ci rinuncio.
Ma pensate a quelle persone che leggono:

"Davvero da non perdere Incontro tra Traditi e Traditori"

E che cosa trovano. Non lo so, proprio non lo so.


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Kid, la tua capoccia è generosa, la mia a mala pena ne coglieva e ne coglie un decimo di cio' che scrivono.
> Mo' apprendo che l'uno è moglie dell'altro ...eppero' c'è Cat di mezzo..e poi mi arrendo. ...


quando una persona (contando che non ci metto la mano sul fuoco che una dei suddetti non sia la stessa maniaca ossessiva compulsiva) scrive le "gesta " di cat ha bisogno di uno psichiatra ma di un luminare, non uno solo bravo...oltre che di un esorcismo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> quando una persona (contando che non ci metto la mano sul fuoco che una dei suddetti non sia la stessa maniaca ossessiva compulsiva) scrive le "gesta " di cat ha bisogno di uno psichiatra ma di un luminare, non uno solo bravo...oltre che di un esorcismo...


 :up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> quando una persona (contando che non ci metto la mano sul fuoco che una dei suddetti non sia la stessa maniaca ossessiva compulsiva) scrive le "gesta " di cat ha bisogno di uno psichiatra ma di un luminare, non uno solo bravo...oltre che di un esorcismo...



potreste spiegare anche a noi pivellini? chi è Cat? e a quali "gesta" vi state riferendo?


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

*astro, permmettimi :*



astrofilososferica ha detto:


> D'accordo ci rinuncio.
> Ma pensate a quelle persone che leggono:
> 
> "Davvero da non perdere Incontro tra Traditi e Traditori"
> ...


Se, non lo sai ,significa che non hai trovato il motivo per cui scrivi su questa pagina, e se non lo hai trovato Tu,  dimmi come posso attribuirtene uno io.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> potreste spiegare anche a noi pivellini? chi è Cat? e a quali "gesta" vi state riferendo?


 Chiedilo agli amici che l'hanno citata.


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chiedilo agli amici che l'hanno citata.


 si, i tre quarti di minch..di nobiltà....:carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chiedilo agli amici che l'hanno citata.



sono andata a sbirciare nel forum vecchio ma mi sono stufata dopo dieci minuti

mi pare di aver capito che stesse sui maroni a diverse persone però

delle "gesta" non ho colto granchè


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

ahhh..è una spada quella che tiene Quintina nella manina.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> sono andata a sbirciare nel forum vecchio ma mi sono stufata dopo dieci minuti
> 
> mi pare di aver capito che stesse sui maroni a diverse persone però
> 
> delle "gesta" non ho colto granchè


 Ti ho detto di chiedere a chi l'ha nominata.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti ho detto di chiedere a chi l'ha nominata.


Okay:


ASTRO per favore potresti dirmi a che cosa ti riferivi? Grazie


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti ho detto di chiedere a chi l'ha nominata.


 
dillo ancora che mi piaci quando lo fai


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ahhh..è una spada quella che tiene Quintina nella manina.



ma non è una spada qualunque, l'ha fatta Hattori Hanzo


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

forte


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ma non è una spada qualunque, l'ha fatta Hattori Hanzo


... ed io che pensavo fosse un flauto  


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> dillo ancora che mi piaci quando lo fai


​


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ma non è una spada qualunque, l'ha fatta Hattori Hanzo


Che poi e' una katana... mica cotiche!


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ​


 

m' inquieti con magritte.


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ed io che pensavo fosse un flauto
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ed io un archetto.


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ed io un archetto.


Si vede che c'abbiam l'animo artistico e pacifista  ... pero', una visitina dall'oculista ci necessita, credo  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2010)

ma non avete visto Kill Bill???? 

male male male!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si vede che c'abbiam l'animo artistico e pacifista  ... pero', una visitina dall'oculista ci necessita, credo  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Veramente che era uma thurman in kill bill l'avevo visto subito.


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ma non avete visto Kill Bill????
> 
> male male male!!!


Mi dispiace, no  .



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente che era uma thurman in kill bill l'avevo visto subito.


Da quel che ricordo a te sti fiml (d'azione) piacciono, vero?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, no  .
> 
> 
> 
> Da quel che ricordo a te sti fiml (d'azione) piacciono, vero?


 Tarantino non mi piace, ma Kill Bill mi è piaciuto.
Adoro Guerre Stellari e Matrix. Ma non mi piacciono i film d'azione.


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tarantino non mi piace, ma Kill Bill mi è piaciuto.
> *Adoro Guerre Stellari* e Matrix. Ma non mi piacciono i film d'azione.


IDEM ... Matrix e' piaciuto molto anche a me.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2010)

Tarantino rules!!!


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si vede che c'abbiam l'animo artistico e pacifista  ... pero', una visitina dall'oculista ci necessita, credo  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
io son sempre piu' cecata. metti pure che il monitor fa schifo


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Tarantino rules!!!


Mi associo... anche se Kill Bill non e' tra i miei preferiti


----------



## Anna A (25 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ma non avete visto Kill Bill????
> 
> male male male!!!


a me il tuo avatar ricorda sempre la zilvia di metropolis:mrgreen:

(prima che me lo chiedi ti dico che era un forum in cui bazzicavamo io e altri di tradi anni fa)


----------



## Angel (26 Giugno 2010)

Vabbè i link ma non mi pare una cosa carina che i testi se ne vadino in giro per il web....non sarebbe male inibire il copia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Vabbè i link ma non mi pare una cosa carina che i testi se ne vadino in giro per il web....non sarebbe male inibire il copia


Veramente io considero meglio il copia che i link.
Un testo, avulso dal contesto, non rende nessuno riconoscibile. Leggere invece molti interventi dello stesso utente (se reale e sincero e non un personaggio) potrebbero rivelarlo a chi lo conosce.


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il caso di "Messalina":
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=881
> 
> ...


No dico, avete letto questo commento (dal secondo link)???

_eccomi mi ha mandato Papa Ratzinger: tu essere solo spovka putanaza!!! Caput!!!!! Atesso noi cucire tua vaccina così non fare più putanaza!!! Hail Hitman!!!_ 



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


PS Non ho letto tutte le risposte, se lo aveste già postato, mi scuso e mi ritiro.:blank:


----------



## Mari' (26 Giugno 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> No dico, avete letto questo commento (dal secondo link)???
> 
> _eccomi mi ha mandato Papa Ratzinger: tu essere solo spovka putanaza!!! Caput!!!!! Atesso noi cucire tua vaccina così non fare più putanaza!!! Hail Hitman!!!_
> 
> ...


... io l'ho letto, sono SCOPPIATA dal ridere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: come faceva quella famosa canzone?! Il mondo e' grigio il mondo e' blu 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spkotxXTLMY


----------



## aristocat (26 Giugno 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> No dico, avete letto questo commento (dal secondo link)???
> 
> _eccomi mi ha mandato Papa Ratzinger: tu essere solo spovka putanaza!!! Caput!!!!! Atesso noi cucire tua vaccina così non fare più putanaza!!! Hail Hitman!!!_
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> PS Non ho letto tutte le risposte, se lo aveste già postato, mi scuso e mi ritiro.:blank:


Effettivamente mi ha fatto morire!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2010)

Il fatto è che qui, rispetto ad altri forum su argomenti sentimentali, il livello del commento è sempre stato alto.
Certo ogni tanto arrivano nuovi utenti che si sforzano di abbassare il livello a quello che si ritiene siano i commenti da bar, e, a volte, cadiamo brevemente allo stesso livello per il rispetto che contraddistingue la maggioranza dell'utenza.


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... io l'ho letto, sono SCOPPIATA dal ridere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: come faceva quella famosa canzone?! Il mondo e' grigio il mondo e' blu
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spkotxXTLMY


Ma il mondo è grigio e il mondo è blu non è quella che poi faceva cuccurucucuuuu???


----------



## Mari' (26 Giugno 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma il mondo è grigio e il mondo è blu non è quella che poi faceva cuccurucucuuuu???


Quella e' paloma :incazzato:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma il mondo è grigio e il mondo è blu non è quella che poi faceva cuccurucucuuuu???


Oh santo cielo, ragazza, quanto sei giovane!!
Quella canzone di Battiato era una raccolta di citazioni di antiche canzoni (che lui suonava e cantava nei pomeriggi...)
Leggi:

Cuccurucucu Paloma 
ahia - iaia - iai cantava 
Cuccurucucu Paloma 
ahia - iaia - iai cantava. 

Le serenate all' istituto magistrale 
nell' ora di ginnastica o di religione 
per carnevale suonavo sopra i carri in maschera 
avevo già la Luna e Urano nel Leone 
"il mare nel cassetto" 
"le mille bolle blu" 
da quando sei andata via non esisto più 
"il mondo è grigio il mondo è blu". 

Cuccurucucu Paloma... 

L'ira funesta dei profughi afghani 
che dal confine si spostarono nell' Iran 
cantami o diva dei pellerossa americani 
le gesta erotiche di squaw "pelle di luna" 
le penne stilografiche con l'inchiostro blu 
la barba col rasoio elettrico non la faccio più 
"il mondo è grigio il mondo è blu". 

Cuccurucucu Paloma... 

Lady madonna 
I can try 
with a little help from my friends 
oh oh goodbye Ruby tuesday 
come on baby let's twist again 
once upon a time 
you dressed so fine, Mary 
like just a woman 
like a rolling stone. 

Cuccurucucu Paloma... 

Lady madonna...


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2010)

*ma lol*



Mari' ha detto:


> Quella e' paloma :incazzato:


 E scusateeee..io ho una memoria a compartimenti standard a tenuta stagna, la frase _il mondo è grigio il mondo è blu_ è associata al curccuccuuu...:rotfl:
Da oggi è associata anche a quell'altra...:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oh santo cielo, ragazza, quanto sei giovane!!
> Quella canzone di Battiato era una raccolta di citazioni di antiche canzoni (che lui suonava e cantava nei pomeriggi...)
> ........


Eh non lo sapevo...dei miei tempi mica ci sono questi artisti.
Di tutta la canzone mi ricordavo principalmente il curuccucuuu! :rotfl:

PS Grazie per avermi postato il testo.


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Giugno 2010)

Non so se qualcuno aveva già provveduto....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKMZ2H_a0z8


----------



## Mari' (26 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Non so se qualcuno aveva già provveduto....


Bella, la conoscevo gia'  ma a che "pro" in questo 3d?


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Non so se qualcuno aveva già provveduto....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKMZ2H_a0z8


 
Indubbiamente uno tra i più particolari e bravi direttori d'orchestra italiani.
Grazie tinkerbell, davvero bello!


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bella, la conoscevo gia'  ma a che "pro" in questo 3d?


Perchè son rincoglionita basta come risposta??? :rotfl:
Sto contemporaneamente, scrivendo qui, attendendo che il decoupage si asciughi, pulendo la cucina e mi dovevo pure asciugare i capelli ma han provveduto da sè... se cimettiamo anche che c'ho messo parecchio a capire come postare il video e shakeriamo il tutto....
Madò, ho sbagliato, va in quello dove postiamo le songs belel da lasciare il segno..... un bacio a chi mi dice come si sposta, ho provato a farlo io e non ci son riuscita!!!


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Perchè son rincoglionita basta come risposta??? :rotfl:
> Madò, ho sbagliato, va in quello dove postiamo le songs belel da lasciare il segno..... un bacio a chi mi dice come si sposta, ho provato a farlo io e non ci son riuscita!!!


 non lo puoi spostare o eliminare del tutto...edita, cancella tutto e metti un puntino. poi vai nell'altro thread e posta il brano...
50 euro per la consulenza. 
Grazie:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Perchè son rincoglionita basta come risposta??? :rotfl:
> Sto contemporaneamente, scrivendo qui, attendendo che il decoupage si asciughi, pulendo la cucina e mi dovevo pure asciugare i capelli ma han provveduto da sè... se cimettiamo anche che c'ho messo parecchio a capire come postare il video e shakeriamo il tutto....
> Madò, ho sbagliato, va in quello dove postiamo le songs belel da lasciare il segno..... *un bacio a chi mi dice come si sposta*, ho provato a farlo io e non ci son riuscita!!!


 Non puoi. Puoi postarlo di là e lasciare qui il thread con una scritta tipo "ho sbagliato thread" e cancelando il resto.
Mi pare inutile ora. :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> non lo puoi spostare o eliminare del tutto...edita, cancella tutto e metti un puntino. poi vai nell'altro thread e posta il brano...
> 50 euro per la consulenza.
> Grazie:carneval:


Io gliel'avevo detto gratis... e tu ci avresti guadagnato pure un bacio... esoso!


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non puoi. Puoi postarlo di là e lasciare qui il thread con una scritta tipo "ho sbagliato thread" e cancelando il resto.
> Mi pare inutile ora. :up:


Eh già...mi pare inutile... 

Eteocle caro, 50 euro per la consulenza? pensavo ne volessi almeno 2100 così, tantoper distinguerti!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (26 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Perchè son rincoglionita basta come risposta??? :rotfl:
> Sto contemporaneamente, scrivendo qui, attendendo che il decoupage si asciughi, pulendo la cucina e mi dovevo pure asciugare i capelli ma han provveduto da sè... se cimettiamo anche che c'ho messo parecchio a capire come postare il video e shakeriamo il tutto....
> Madò, ho sbagliato, va in quello dove postiamo le songs belel da lasciare il segno..... un bacio a chi mi dice come si sposta, ho provato a farlo io e non ci son riuscita!!!


Ma nooooo, mo ci metto pure io una cazzata ... visto il 3d :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BfSGHmiuak


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io gliel'avevo detto gratis... e tu ci avresti guadagnato pure un bacio... esoso!


 oh porc....il fatto del bacio mi era sfuggito....
tink rifamo:carneval:


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> oh porc....il fatto del bacio mi era sfuggito....
> tink rifamo:carneval:


Ma il bacio lo vuoi prima o dopo che ho lavato la lettiera del gatto? :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ma il bacio lo vuoi prima o dopo che ho lavato la lettiera del gatto? :mrgreen:


Prima e dopo per confronto :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ma il bacio lo vuoi prima o dopo che ho lavato la lettiera del gatto? :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ma il bacio lo vuoi prima o dopo che ho lavato la lettiera del gatto? :mrgreen:


 perche, la lettiera la pulisci con la lingua?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> perche, la lettiera la pulisci con la lingua?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Salve. La informiamo che la domanda alla quale lei ha appena risposto era stata posta al solo fine di testare il suo grado di perversione...lei ha totalizzato 9 nella scala decimale! :mexican:


P.s: non è abbastanza perverso: la miagatta è vergine e non esce mai di casa, probabile che io abbia più microbi di lei... se non rischio nulla non c'è quel pizzico di brivido che renderebbe il tutto molto fetish...


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Salve. La informiamo che la domanda alla quale lei ha appena risposto era stata posta al solo fine di testare il suo grado di perversione...lei ha totalizzato 9 nella scala decimale! :mexican:
> 
> 
> P.s: non è abbastanza perverso: la miagatta è vergine e non esce mai di casa, probabile che io abbia più microbi di lei... se non rischio nulla non c'è quel pizzico di brivido che renderebbe il tutto molto fetish...


 La mia Gatta è ancora lì...non parla ma dice si....:carneval:


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> La mia Gatta è ancora lì...non parla ma dice si....:carneval:


 :rotfl:ah...vedo che c'è una discreta cultura musicale qui! :bleah:


----------



## Mari' (26 Giugno 2010)

*Attenzione!*








... e sai che risate si fanno Loro alle nostre spalle  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e sai che risate si fanno Loro alle nostre spalle  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Be' qui dice "tacete" ... il silenzio non è l'arma corretta per combattere, ma le parole scelte


----------



## Mari' (26 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Be' qui dice "tacete" ... il silenzio non è l'arma corretta per combattere, ma le parole scelte


In internet (e tu lo sai ) tacere vuol dire: Tagliati le dita :carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Giugno 2010)

e qui di esperti di risate (e altro) alle spalle degli altri ne abbiamo a livello di campioni del mondo.:carneval:


----------



## aristocat (26 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> e qui di esperti di risate (e altro) alle spalle degli altri ne abbiamo a livello di campioni del mondo.:carneval:


Dici bene . Alle spalle e in assenza degli interessati...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Giugno 2010)

Comunque sia, essere letti di per sé non è male. Vuol dire, che sappiamo dare un senso alle parole, che piace.

La questione è: ci piace il senso che gli altri ci danno?


----------



## Mari' (26 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Comunque sia, essere letti di per sé non è male. Vuol dire, che sappiamo dare un senso alle parole, che piace.
> 
> La questione è: *ci piace il senso che gli altri ci danno?*


Basta ignorarli, punto.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Dici bene . Alle spalle e in assenza degli interessati...


Maddai che tutto il mondo è paese. Le mie amiche raccontano sempre le storie delle altre non le loro. Come facciano a sapere i particolari intimi delle altre io non lo so. Ma ti confido una cosa, parlando di questo forum. Una sera mio marito si è alzato dal pc, è venuto di là. Mi ha detto è da qua fin qua: se ricevi lettere dalla tale farai così, se viene a parlarti il tale farai così. Poi mi ha detto, vieni qua e leggi. Sono venuta qua ho letto. Abbiamo tratto le conseguenze del caso e amen. Se vuoi saperla tutta del gossip, è fresca di stasera, che la vicina viene a dirmi che una le ha detto che una ci sta provando con il Conte. Cosa ha risposto lui? " Ma che bello! Cazzo le donne mi amano allora!" (sic). Conosco una sola persona che dice sempre le cose per davanti. Mio marito. Lui ha detto ora inizio a scrivere io su quel forum e tu leggi. Ovvio poi andava a finire così che gli dicevo, sei di carampane stasera? Pensaci: se uno si guarda allo specchio ed è felice di quello che vede non ci puoi proprio fare più nulla!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Basta ignorarli, punto.


Va bene Marì, ma pensiamo a tutti quelli che arrivano qui pensando di trovare un certo tipo di forum e trovano invece tutt'altro? Marì dove è l'incontro/scontro, tra traditi e traditori?
A me ha sempre divertito come il Conte mi ha dipinto. Ora però posso io, dare le mie versioni dei fatti. Non trovi?


----------



## Mari' (26 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Va bene Marì, ma pensiamo a tutti quelli che arrivano qui pensando di trovare un certo tipo di forum e trovano invece tutt'altro? Marì dove è l'incontro/scontro, tra traditi e traditori?
> A me ha sempre divertito come il Conte mi ha dipinto. Ora però *posso io, dare le mie versioni dei fatti.* Non trovi?


Non vedo perche' no, vai, coraggio ... mi sembra anche giusto :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Va bene Marì, ma pensiamo a tutti quelli che arrivano qui pensando di trovare un certo tipo di forum e trovano invece tutt'altro? Marì dove è l'incontro/scontro, tra traditi e traditori?
> A me ha sempre divertito come il Conte mi ha dipinto. Ora però posso io, dare le mie versioni dei fatti. Non trovi?


Non so, sentire di "un certo tipo di forum" mi impressiona in modo sbagliato, è come parlare di un certo tipo di uomini o donne o bambini. E come voler dare un'impressione errata di se stessi.

Come insieme, siamo prevedibili e imprevedibili, comici e tristi nello stesso tempo, siamo un gruppo di persone che comunica.

L'incontro e scontro c'è, ma molte volte dipinto con bianco e nero, poche volte con il colore trasparente. Lo scontro delle persone che si sono o che sono state ferite, non è la semplice questione di ascoltare e dare risposte scontate, ma di voler comprendere e lasciar vivere senza imporsi.

Come gruppo possiamo dare molto, ma tocca a noi singoli di scegliere le modalità in cui vogliamo che il gruppo appaia.


----------



## Mari' (26 Giugno 2010)

*O t*

Giovanni passa nel 3d della musica, ho postato due canzoni per te, di cui una e' di un tedesco, lo conosci?

Chiedo scusa per l'O T :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non so, sentire di "un certo tipo di forum" mi impressiona in modo sbagliato, è come parlare di un certo tipo di uomini o donne o bambini. E come voler dare un'impressione errata di se stessi.
> 
> Come insieme, siamo prevedibili e imprevedibili, comici e tristi nello stesso tempo, siamo un gruppo di persone che comunica.
> 
> ...


Da quel che io posso capire come utente finita qui in un certo modo, posso dire che leggendo, mi pare di aver visto Bruja cercare sempre di mantenere un certo tono, e di richiamare a certi fini e scopi propri del forum. E infatti a Conte è sempre stato rimproverato il fatto che questo forum non è la sua corte personale. Il forum appare all'esterno a seconda del tenore e dello spessore degli interventi. Non ti pare? Vedi? L'abito fa l'opinione della gente. Cioè, a mio avviso, un forum migliora o peggiora a seconda dei contenuti e non solo in base alla forma. Credimi per esperienza personale, lavorare in equipe, non è affatto facile.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non vedo perche' no, vai, coraggio ... mi sembra anche giusto :up:


Marì qui siamo ot, se ci saranno domande risponderò. E in definitiva era quello che voleva fare Conte con le due carampane...oops le due campane. Come tutti gli uomini, resta esterefatto quando ribadisco il mio punto di vista. Come può esistere un punto di vista più oggettivo del suo? E soprattutto come capire quello delle persone che gli stanno intorno?


----------



## Mari' (26 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Marì qui siamo ot, se ci saranno domande risponderò. E in definitiva era quello che voleva fare Conte con le due carampane...oops le due campane. Come tutti gli uomini, resta esterefatto quando ribadisco il mio punto di vista. Come può esistere un punto di vista più oggettivo del suo? E soprattutto come capire quello delle persone che gli stanno intorno?


Non farti problemi per l'O T ... qui si vive nell'O T generale/mondiale  ... per il resto, io Pinceton l'ho sempre preso al 50%, c'ha tanto che NON dice  .


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2010)

Ma questa non e' un'equipe... siamo tutti individui e ognuno parla per se', non c'e' coordinamento, scopo comune, indirizzo comune... grazie a dio aggiungo.

Che cosa vuol dire "un certo tipo di forum"? Il tema e' il tradimento e mi pare sia di quello che si parla... chi entra puo' trovare un bel posto o puo' rimanerne deluso... dipende solo dalle intenzioni con le quali e' entrato.

Qualcuno entra perche' pensa di svoltarsi l'amante... altri perche' sono stati traditi o hanno tradito e vogliono confrontare le esperienze.

Lo spessore delle discussioni del forum dipende appunto dagli intenti di ogni utente... quello che trovera' e' un'incognita, ma trovera' sicuramente il confronto che gli piaccia o meno.

Rispetto alla media dei forum questo mantiene un livello decisamente alto IMHO


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Marì qui siamo ot, se ci saranno domande risponderò. E in definitiva era quello che voleva fare Conte con le due carampane...oops le due campane. Come tutti gli uomini, resta esterefatto quando ribadisco il mio punto di vista. *Come può esistere un punto di vista più oggettivo del suo*? E soprattutto come capire quello delle persone che gli stanno intorno?


Perche' ora esistono punti di vista oggettivi? Ma dai...


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' ora esistono punti di vista oggettivi? Ma dai...


Dal SUO punto di vista è oggettivo...quindi è SOGGETTIVO


----------



## aristocat (26 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Qualcuno entra perche' pensa di svoltarsi l'amante... altri perche' sono stati traditi o hanno tradito e vogliono confrontare le esperienze.


Vero...Oppure perchè sono stati "i terzi di troppo", senza per questo tradire nessuno o essere traditi :singleeye:
Oppure per semplice interesse verso il tema...
Per trarre spunti per la tesi di laurea :mexican:...
etc etc. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Dal SUO punto di vista è oggettivo...quindi è SOGGETTIVO


E' quello che intendevo... non esiste un punto di vista oggettivo, dovremmo guardare tutti dalla stessa posizione e mi pare sia impossibile


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' quello che intendevo... non esiste un punto di vista oggettivo, dovremmo guardare tutti dalla stessa posizione e *mi pare sia impossibile*


Meno male :up:


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Meno male :up:


C'hai ragione, altrimenti sai che palle!:up:


Ma infatti ti dico a me questi utenti piacciono, perche' rispondendo a loro rispondo a me


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> C'hai ragione, altrimenti sai che palle!:up:
> 
> 
> Ma infatti ti dico a me questi utenti piacciono, perche' rispondendo a loro rispondo a me


Per un po' di tempo ho faticato di entrare in scena, perché qui in scena bisogna entrare, eh se no ...

Ero (e sono) il fanalino di coda quasi invisibile, ma grazie ad alcuni esperimenti ho scoperto i trucchi che mi donano visibilità: devo solo parlare con Daniele della sua antipatia verso i gay, e così ho tutta l'audience :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Per un po' di tempo ho faticato di entrare in scena, perché qui in scena bisogna entrare, eh se no ...
> 
> Ero (e sono) il fanalino di coda quasi invisibile, ma grazie ad alcuni esperimenti ho scoperto i trucchi che mi donano visibilità: devo solo parlare con Daniele della sua antipatia verso i gay, e così ho tutta l'audience :rotfl:


Ci vuole una certa personalita' per sopravvivere qua dentro, ma solo perche' ci sono forti personalita' e si corre sempre il rischio di venir travolti:carneval:

L'audience...ehmmm dipende se la vuoi positiva o negativa:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ci vuole una certa personalita' per sopravvivere qua dentro, ma solo perche' ci sono forti personalita' e si corre sempre il rischio di venir travolti:carneval:
> 
> L'audience...ehmmm dipende se la vuoi positiva o negativa:rotfl:


L'orgoglio maschile accetta qualunque audience ...vedi "pissing contest" :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> L'orgoglio maschile accetta qualunque audience ...vedi "pissing contest" :rotfl:


L'orgoglio maschile accetta anche il Dwarf tossing o jerk off competition... e chiedo scusa per il francese antico:condom:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2010)

Credo che compito degli amministratori dovrebbe essere anche quello di mettere in guardia gli utenti dal rispondere a fake e troll.
Mi pare che stiamo assistendo a un nuovo attacco.
Poi *il forum è vostro ...fate un po' come vi pare*.

Per quanto mi riguarda:

​


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che compito degli amministratori dovrebbe essere anche quello di mettere in guardia gli utenti dal rispondere a fake e troll.
> Mi pare che stiamo assistendo a un nuovo attacco.
> Poi *il forum è vostro ...fate un po' come vi pare*.
> 
> ...


Be' il forum è anche tuo, e questo post è stato un invito ai troll di provarci nuovamente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Be' il forum è anche tuo, e questo post è stato un invito ai troll di provarci nuovamente


Non mi pare.
I troll qui vengono invitati e coccolati come portatori di punti di vista diversi .


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi pare.
> I troll qui vengono invitati e coccolati come portatori di punti di vista diversi .


Vero, in molti casi è proprio così. Di recente sono stati invitati alcuni da ignoti vandali.

Ma dall'altra parte non possiamo urlare per la libertà di parola e poi negare l'accesso alle persone che non ci piacciono perché non sono coerenti al nostro pensiero. Non è un forum a circuito chiuso, dove si invitano amici e conoscenti, ma aperto al pubblico. Perciò arrivano anche cani e porci.

Non è mio sport personale di scavare e scoprire troll e disturbatori, ma li ignoro per istinto, quando il modo di fare diventa noioso. Certo che preferisco di farne a meno, ma è ancora più importante di non sbagliare persona nella furia da amministratore di forum. Cosa che io credo sia successo qualche volta e che ha creato molti, ma molti malumori.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Vero, in molti casi è proprio così. Di recente sono stati invitati alcuni da ignoti vandali.
> 
> Ma dall'altra parte non possiamo urlare per la libertà di parola e poi negare l'accesso alle persone che non ci piacciono perché non sono coerenti al nostro pensiero. Non è un forum a circuito chiuso, dove si invitano amici e conoscenti, ma aperto al pubblico. Perciò arrivano anche cani e porci.
> 
> Non è mio sport personale di scavare e scoprire troll e disturbatori, ma li ignoro per istinto, quando il modo di fare diventa noioso. Certo che preferisco di farne a meno, ma è ancora più importante di non sbagliare persona nella furia da amministratore di forum. Cosa che io credo sia successo qualche volta e che ha creato molti, ma molti malumori.


E' una politica gestionale.
Io ne avrei un'altra ...ma neppure mi farei carico di un forum.:ira:alleggio:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2010)

Scusate l'OT ma... è Vincent Gallo quello dell'avatar di Lettrice?


----------



## aristocat (27 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusate l'OT ma... è Vincent Gallo quello dell'avatar di Lettrice?


Mi sa :singleeye:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Vero, in molti casi è proprio così. *Di recente sono stati invitati alcuni da ignoti vandali*.
> 
> Ma dall'altra parte non possiamo urlare per la libertà di parola e poi negare l'accesso alle persone che non ci piacciono perché non sono coerenti al nostro pensiero. Non è un forum a circuito chiuso, dove si invitano amici e conoscenti, ma aperto al pubblico. Perciò arrivano anche cani e porci.
> 
> Non è mio sport personale di scavare e scoprire troll e disturbatori, ma li ignoro per istinto, quando il modo di fare diventa noioso. Certo che preferisco di farne a meno, ma è ancora più importante di non sbagliare persona nella furia da amministratore di forum. Cosa che io credo sia successo qualche volta e che ha creato molti, ma molti malumori.


 
quali vandali? che significa? cosa vogliono - a parte disturbare?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> quali vandali? che significa? cosa vogliono - a parte disturbare?


Sono persone il cui unico scopo è far scomparire tradimento.net nelle proprie macerie, per vendetta, invidia o interessi economici. Come se fosse la soluzione dei loro problemi.


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Sono persone il cui unico scopo è far scomparire tradimento.net nelle proprie macerie, per vendetta, invidia o interessi economici. Come se fosse la soluzione dei loro problemi.


Giova', ma questo accade in tutti i forum


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Sono persone il cui unico scopo è far scomparire tradimento.net nelle proprie macerie, per vendetta, invidia o interessi economici. Come se fosse la soluzione dei loro problemi.


 
e come potrebbero riuscirci?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> e come potrebbero riuscirci?


Con la sistematica demoralizzazione di tutti gli utenti e in particolare chi amministra il forum.

Perciò, se non ci sono amministratori e moderatori, non hanno alcuna possibilità di farcela, perché ogni loro mossa alimenta le autodifese di un sistema vivente.

Ci ho messo parecchio per capire le finezze che nasconde l'assenza di moderatori personificate. Dal momento che mancano, non c'è più appiglio e target per la resistenza.

Non si finisce mai a imparare :up:


----------



## giobbe (27 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Con la sistematica demoralizzazione di tutti gli utenti e in particolare chi amministra il forum.
> 
> Perciò, se non ci sono amministratori e moderatori, non hanno alcuna possibilità di farcela, perché ogni loro mossa alimenta le autodifese di un sistema vivente.
> 
> ...


	 	 Come Mourinho che ha lasciato il possesso di palla agli avversari per evitare il pressing del Barcellona.
 É un'idea un po' pazza ma potrebbe anche funzionare. Fedifrago stava simpatico a tutti prima di diventare ufficialmente moderatore; anche Persa si è attirata l'antipatia di alcune persone quando era moderatrice: quello del moderatore è un compito ingrato.
 Secondo me l'idea di un forum “mezzo anarchico” potrebbe funzionare per le sezioni come “Forum libero” e “Amore e sesso”.
 Per il “Confessionale” e il “Priveè” dove nuovi utenti raccontano le loro storie penso sia più opportuna la “linea dura” di Fedifrago.
 Il Priveè potrebbe essere una sottosezione del Confessionale e gli utenti rompiballe potrebbero essere bannati solo dal Confessionale conservando la possibilità di frequentare le altre sezioni del forum. I moderatori potrebbero intervenire solo in seguito a segnalazione di un utente, evitando così di dover leggersi tutto quello che viene postato nel Confessionale.
 Tecnicamente è possibile bannare solo da una sezione del Forum?


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Giugno 2010)

Quindi ho appena risposto per 4 volte di seguito (mi son appena riletta i post notturni ora) a un falso? meno male che le letterine della tastiera non le pago un tanto al kg!!!


----------



## Lettrice (27 Giugno 2010)

*OT*



quintina ha detto:


> Scusate l'OT ma... è Vincent Gallo quello dell'avatar di Lettrice?


Yep! Il mio preferito... per me li batte tutti

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHii7FY4qFI


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Come Mourinho che ha lasciato il possesso di palla agli avversari per evitare il pressing del Barcellona.
> É un'idea un po' pazza ma potrebbe anche funzionare. Fedifrago stava simpatico a tutti prima di diventare ufficialmente moderatore; anche Persa si è attirata l'antipatia di alcune persone quando era moderatrice: quello del moderatore è un compito ingrato.
> Secondo me l'idea di un forum “mezzo anarchico” potrebbe funzionare per le sezioni come “Forum libero” e “Amore e sesso”.
> Per il “Confessionale” e il “Priveè” dove nuovi utenti raccontano le loro storie penso sia più opportuna la “linea dura” di Fedifrago.
> ...


E' un paragone molto azzeccato (e nuovo per me, dato che di pallone ci capisco poco). L'idea base è di togliere all'avversario il punto di attacco, ma nello stesso tempo di non interrompere il gioco e i palleggi. Sarebbe come togliere le porte, ma tenere i portieri.

Il forum *anarchico *sarebbe quello dove nessuno interviene e accetta qualunque cosa. Abbiamo visto che non funziona.

Abbiamo anche visto che fare il moderatore è un lavoro ingrato e distruttore di rapporti, ed è *dittatura*.

La via di mezzo (ma non mica tanto) è di dare la moderazione nelle mani di tutti gli utenti e nello stesso tempo nascondere i mittenti. Se si sapesse chi ci ha giudicato, si introdurrebbe nuovamente il problema dei moderatori attaccabili, e il meccanismo di difesa. La motivazione espressa di fronte a una decisione presa è il deterrente maggiore per esprimere la propria opinione. Questo problema è stato inquadrato molto bene e la sua eliminazione si chiama, politicamente parlando, *democrazia*.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Come Mourinho che ha lasciato il possesso di palla agli avversari per evitare il pressing del Barcellona.
> É un'idea un po' pazza ma potrebbe anche funzionare. Fedifrago stava simpatico a tutti prima di diventare ufficialmente moderatore; *anche Persa si è attirata l'antipatia di alcune persone quando era moderatrice*: quello del moderatore è un compito ingrato.
> Secondo me l'idea di un forum “mezzo anarchico” potrebbe funzionare per le sezioni come “Forum libero” e “Amore e sesso”.
> Per il “Confessionale” e il “Priveè” dove nuovi utenti raccontano le loro storie penso sia più opportuna la “linea dura” di Fedifrago.
> ...


 Anche non da moderatrice.:mrgreen:

Poi ci sono persone che hanno problemi con l'autorità in generale. Non è il caso mio.


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Come Mourinho che ha lasciato il possesso di palla agli avversari per evitare il pressing del Barcellona.
> É un'idea un po' pazza ma potrebbe anche funzionare. Fedifrago stava simpatico a tutti prima di diventare ufficialmente moderatore; anche Persa si è attirata l'antipatia di alcune persone quando era moderatrice: quello del moderatore è un compito ingrato.
> Secondo me l'idea di un forum “mezzo anarchico” potrebbe funzionare per le sezioni come “Forum libero” e “Amore e sesso”.
> Per il “Confessionale” e il “Priveè” dove nuovi utenti raccontano le loro storie penso sia più opportuna la “linea dura” di Fedifrago.
> ...





Admin ha detto:


> E' un paragone molto azzeccato (e nuovo per me, dato che di pallone ci capisco poco). L'idea base è di togliere all'avversario il punto di attacco, ma nello stesso tempo di non interrompere il gioco e i palleggi. Sarebbe come togliere le porte, ma tenere i portieri.
> 
> Il forum *anarchico *sarebbe quello dove nessuno interviene e accetta qualunque cosa. Abbiamo visto che non funziona.
> 
> ...



Purtroppo non posso dire la mia (opinione, naturalmente ) sono stata sempre contraria al privee', odio le porte chiuse, le zone nascoste ... per me un forum pubblico deve essere aperto  per tutti, chi vuole dire/dare la sua opinione o chiedere consiglio si registra ... altrimenti esistono le e-mail  .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Inzomma.
Poi dirò la mia.
Ora mi pare inopportuno.


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

ahahahah
già è sufficiente mandare mail, pm ecc..perchè chiudere porte?:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ahahahah
> già è sufficiente mandare mail, pm ecc..perchè chiudere porte?:carneval::carneval:


Perché non è bello leggersi le intimità personali in Google.

Il Priveé esiste per via dei motori di ricerca. Non per altro.


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Perché non è bello leggersi le intimità personali in Google.
> 
> Il Priveé esiste per via dei motori di ricerca. Non per altro.


 guara che io non sono contrario al privee...francamente non ho un'opinione in uin senso o nell'altro:up:


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2010)

*Admin*

Per la questione "*stalking*" come ti regoli, come siamo messi ... basta continuare ad "ignorare"? :saggio:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per la questione "*stalking*" come ti regoli, come siamo messi ... basta continuare ad "ignorare"? :saggio:


Se ti senti perseguitata, continua a disapprovare i messaggi mirati alla tua persona o aggiungi lo stalker negli utenti ignorati.

Sebbene è necessario conoscere l'avversario, a volte è più facile non vedergli negli occhi


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche non da moderatrice.:mrgreen:
> 
> Poi ci sono persone che hanno problemi con l'*autorità* in generale. Non è il caso mio.


Molte volte l'Autorita' non combacia con l'Autorevolezza, spesso l'autorita' pecca di "Abuso", abuso di potere ... e ne abbiamo di esempi intorno a noi  .


Ho un articolo molto bello sulla questione, lo posto in Disquisizioni culturali


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Molte volte l'Autorita' non combacia con l'Autorevolezza, spesso l'autorita' pecca di "Abuso", abuso di potere ... e ne abbiamo di esempi intorno a noi  .
> 
> 
> Ho un articolo molto bello sulla questione, lo posto in Disquisizioni culturali


 Infatti ho scritto con l'autorità in generale.
E' chiaro che esista l'abuso di potere.
Ma mi pare ridicolo ricercarlo qui. Soprattutto il ricercarlo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Se ti senti perseguitata, continua a disapprovare i messaggi mirati alla tua persona o aggiungi lo stalker negli utenti ignorati.
> 
> Sebbene è necessario conoscere l'avversario, a volte è più facile non vedergli negli occhi


 Veramente io non riesco ad approvare degli utenti perché mi viene risposto che devo prima dare altri giudizi in giro.
Mi domando come potrei disapprovare chi mi dovesse perseguitare.


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti ho scritto con l'autorità in generale.
> E' chiaro che esista l'abuso di potere.
> Ma mi pare ridicolo ricercarlo qui. Soprattutto il ricercarlo.


Persa, te lo dico con " onesta' " e schiettezza, ti considero una donna intelligente e, non aggiungo altro  comprendimi please  .


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente io non riesco ad approvare degli utenti perché mi viene risposto che devo prima dare altri giudizi in giro.
> Mi domando come potrei disapprovare chi mi dovesse perseguitare.


Il sistema è a prova di vandalismo, ossia l'eccessivo uso per trarre vantaggio improprio dalle scelte personali. Per poter dare giudizi ripetuti a una sola persona, devi anche guardare altrove. L'accanimento contro un utente, sia nel bene che nel male viene bloccato.

Nella norma, gli utenti non trovano il sistema problematico, perché è nell'indole umana di curiosare e approvare e disapprovare opinioni di molte persone, ad esempio in famiglia, al lavoro. Tradotto, diamo tanti click a un numero così elevato di persone che la condizione di errore proprio non appare.

Se invece appare il messaggio, indica che ti concentri troppo a determinate persone e ti indica di divagare un po'.

E' esattamente quello che dovremmo fare da moderatori imparziali, ma non lo facciamo perché abbiamo preferenze personali. Questo sistema della moderazione anonima ci insegna molto - anche di essere a volte tollerante di fronte a opinioni contrari alla nostra, proprio perché consapevoli del numero ristretto di punti che possiamo assegnare in una giornata.

E' come una moneta, e il programma vigila che non vi sia recessione o inflazione. E' una macchina ma funziona meglio di un moderatore irritato


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Il sistema è a prova di vandalismo, ossia l'eccessivo uso per trarre vantaggio improprio dalle scelte personali. Per poter dare giudizi ripetuti a una sola persona, devi anche guardare altrove. L'accanimento contro un utente, sia nel bene che nel male viene bloccato.
> 
> Nella norma, gli utenti non trovano il sistema problematico, perché è nell'indole umana di curiosare e approvare e disapprovare opinioni di molte persone, ad esempio in famiglia, al lavoro. Tradotto, diamo tanti click a un numero così elevato di persone che la condizione di errore proprio non appare.
> 
> ...


 Sarà a prova di vandalismo (e di dittatura per acclamazione...) ma non consente di esprimere approvazione.
Ovvio che lo si può fare se si attuano altri metodi.
Ma non potendo disapprovare e non lasciando la possibilità neppure di segnalare richiamando l'attenzione dell'amministrazione credo che, invece, si favorisca lo scontro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa, te lo dico con " onesta' " e schiettezza, ti considero una donna intelligente e, non aggiungo altro  comprendimi please  .


 Ho capito la tua intenzione.
Ma il testo non mi è sembrato a sostegno delle tue idee.


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Ho letto questo 3d solo ora! Sono sbalordita che riprendino la mia storia in un altro forum...ma davvero colpisco così tanto? Io non me ne rendo neanche conto


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Ho letto questo 3d solo ora! Sono sbalordita che riprendino la mia storia in un altro forum...ma davvero colpisco così tanto? Io non me ne rendo neanche conto


Messalina,  mi credi se ti dico che sei fuori coem un balcone??? Ovvio che colpisce la tua storia!!! Ed è anche ovvio che non te ne accorgi, tu ci vivi in quella condizione che ti sei creata considerandola normale, ma lo è solo e solamente per te.


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Messalina, mi credi se ti dico che sei fuori coem un balcone??? Ovvio che colpisce la tua storia!!! Ed è anche ovvio che non te ne accorgi, tu ci vivi in quella condizione che ti sei creata considerandola normale, ma lo è solo e solamente per te.


Allora sono terribilmente sola...non credete?


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Allora sono terribilmente sola...non credete?



... non piu' degli altri


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Allora sono terribilmente sola...non credete?


Ti credo sinceramente, ma con bontà ti direi di farti curare! Non sei nella norma, hai una forte dipendenza dal sesso pari ad una droga ed è evidente come quando si vedono i tossici per strada.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Ho letto questo 3d solo ora! Sono sbalordita che *riprendino* la mia storia in un altro forum...ma davvero colpisco così tanto? Io non me ne rendo neanche conto


 Non mi pare l'uso dei verbi una laureata di lingua madre italiana.
E il peperoncino ...è piccante...


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi pare l'uso dei verbi una laureata di lingua madre italiana.
> E il peperoncino ...è piccante...


 guarda che admin mi ha redarguito sulla puntualizzazione degli errori grammaticali...:incazzato:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi pare l'uso dei verbi una laureata di lingua madre italiana.
> E il peperoncino ...è piccante...


Non importa assolutamente. Credevo che abbiamo discusso dell'argomento per lungo e largo. Ribadisco ancora: errori grammaticali, di ortografia e di concetto sono del tutto naturale in quanto capita a tutti, perfino ai maestri del settore. Non sono colpe.


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non importa assolutamente. Credevo che abbiamo discusso dell'argomento per lungo e largo. Ribadisco ancora: errori grammaticali, di ortografia e di concetto sono del tutto naturale in quanto capita a tutti, perfino ai maestri del settore. Non sono colpe.


 DANG!!!!:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non importa assolutamente. Credevo che abbiamo discusso dell'argomento per lungo e largo. Ribadisco ancora: errori grammaticali, di ortografia e di concetto sono del tutto naturale in quanto capita a tutti, perfino ai maestri del settore. Non sono colpe.


 Infatti nessuno sottolinea i tuoi.
Vengono sottolineati quelli di altri per altre ragioni.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti nessuno sottolinea i tuoi.
> Vengono sottolineati quelli di altri *per altre ragioni*.


ma questo non è giusto :rotfl:

passa che qualcuno si è dato tante arie e poi sbaglia nel dettaglio, ma lo fa per confermare la regola


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> ma questo non è giusto :rotfl:
> 
> passa che qualcuno si è dato tante arie e poi sbaglia nel dettaglio, ma lo fa per confermare la regola


 Altroché se può essere giusto ...dipende da chi è l'altro...


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi pare l'uso dei verbi una laureata di lingua madre italiana.
> E il peperoncino ...è piccante...


scusa quando scrivo sul forum faccio tremila altre cose e quindi qualche errore (ORRORE!) ci scappa..però se vuoi ti farò leggere le mie pubblicazioni così potrai darmi qualche consiglio da esperta!:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non mi pare l'uso dei verbi una laureata di lingua madre italiana.
> ...


Guarda che come messalina ti trovo divertente.
Le saponette mi erano piaciute meno.


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che come messalina ti trovo divertente.
> Le saponette mi erano piaciute meno.


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che come messalina ti trovo divertente.
> Le saponette mi erano piaciute meno.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che come messalina ti trovo divertente.
> Le saponette mi erano piaciute meno.


Io però non mi trovo divertente!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Io però non mi trovo divertente!


 Ti capisco.
Sei ingrassata?


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti capisco.
> Sei ingrassata?



:ira: non e' lei :cooldue: .


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti capisco.
> Sei ingrassata?


Sono perennemente a dieta ho problemi alla tiroide e ho partorito da poco, ma ho perso quasi tutti i chili della gravidanza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Sono perennemente a dieta ho problemi alla tiroide e ho partorito da poco, ma ho perso quasi tutti i chili della gravidanza


 Allora ...allegria!!


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Ho letto questo 3d solo ora! Sono sbalordita che riprendino la mia storia in un altro forum...ma davvero colpisco così tanto? Io non me ne rendo neanche conto


Ma dai? e noi tutti qui a pensare l'opposto! :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Sono perennemente a dieta ho problemi alla tiroide e ho partorito da poco, ma ho perso quasi tutti i chili della gravidanza


Scusa? ma come hai fatto con gli amanti durante la gravidanza???


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Giugno 2010)

> Partorito da poco? bambini lasciati l'altro ieri al baby-parking?


oh...oh...qualcosa non torna!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusa? ma come hai fatto con gli amanti durante la gravidanza???


 Allora intuzzi eh? desso ci rcconta che molti uomini trovano sessualmente stimolante fare sesso con donen gravide...che l donen gravide hanno intensità orgasmica maggiore e che di sicuro c'è da qualche parte qualche studio che dice che f bene anche al feto...per non parlare di quando, avendo partorito, ha iniziato ad allattare deliziando in tal modo anche i 4 partner.... Daniè, ma te devo dì tuto io? ma porcaccio il mondo che c'ho sotto i piedi (come diceva il comico!!!) :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Allora intuzzi eh? desso ci rcconta che molti uomini trovano sessualmente stimolante fare sesso con donen gravide...che l donen gravide hanno intensità orgasmica maggiore e che di sicuro c'è da qualche parte qualche studio che dice che f bene anche al feto...per non parlare di quando, avendo partorito, ha iniziato ad allattare deliziando in tal modo anche i 4 partner.... Daniè, ma te devo dì tuto io? ma porcaccio il mondo che c'ho sotto i piedi (come diceva il comico!!!) :rotfl:


Capisco...sono altamente inadeguato a questo periodo storico...scusa me ne torno al medioevo dove  posso usare il cilicio e fustigarmi un poco (sperando di non far venire idee sessuali a chiunque).


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

daniele ha detto:


> scusa? Ma come hai fatto con gli amanti durante la gravidanza???


non ho fatto sesso in gravidanza! Sconvolti?


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> non ho fatto sesso in gravidanza! Sconvolti?


:up: No!! 

Però Thinkerbell ha dimostrato di essere una viziosa


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> :up: No!!
> 
> Però Thinkerbell ha dimostrato di essere una viziosa


No, l'ho preceduta...le ho bruciato la risposta ad effetto!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Io però non mi trovo divertente!


Va bene, è il primo passo all'accettazione incondizionata di se stesso.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2010)

Volevo riportare una escalation dalla discussione di origine che mi ha fatto pisciare sotto dalle risate:



> finchè sono ninfomani le donne degli altri non c'è nessun problema


http://www.fobiasociale.com/showpost.php?p=359414&postcount=19


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Yep! Il mio preferito... per me li batte tutti
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHii7FY4qFI


 

E' fantastico!

Mi fa impazzire quando fa Cary Grant in Arizona Dream


e anche in Palookaville è strepitoso


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Volevo riportare una escalation dalla discussione di origine che mi ha fatto pisciare sotto dalle risate:
> 
> 
> http://www.fobiasociale.com/showpost.php?p=359414&postcount=19


Ma è un forum di fobici?


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Ma è un forum di fobici?


Quale? 

Questo o quello? :carneval:


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quale?
> 
> Questo o quello? :carneval:


Quello? Lo sai cos'è la fobia sociale?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quale?
> 
> Questo o quello? :carneval:


 Ultimamente forse... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Fedifrago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Quale?
> ...


Guarda, aspettavo che arrivasse una come te per illuminarmi...:up:

Racconta racconta...son tutto orecchi..

Ps. uno sforzo a quotare lo puoi fare? Tanto sappiamo che se ti impegni...riesci bene in tutto! 











.:dorme::dorme::dorme::dorme:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Giugno 2010)

Non trovo nulla di comico.


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non trovo nulla di comico.


Ognuno ha il suo metro...:sonar:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ognuno ha il suo metro...:sonar:


Scusami se te lo dico. Il tuo era molto variabile. Molto stretto contro certi utenti a scapito di altri.


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Giugno 2010)

*Scusarti? e perchè mai?*



astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Scusami se te lo dico. Il tuo era molto variabile. Molto stretto contro certi utenti a scapito di altri.


Si....va bene...lo si è capito....ok che han aperto le gabbie...ma mollami!!


----------



## Iris (28 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Ma che belle scoperte.
> Ma per cosa credete che Conte ci tenga così tanto a sto forum? Ma sai che, per colpa della bandiera del Contepinceton, che so, a teatro o al saggio di danza di mia figlia, c'erano le signore che mi dicevano, cavoli. Leggiamo Contepinceton in tradi. Tutta colpa delle sue assurde mutande.
> Ma che scoperte.
> Come ha fatto Conte leggere le grandi gesta di Cat? E riconoscere tutti gli attori della commedia?
> A me sto forum, invece di essere luogo di confronto di opinioni, assomiglia a: Noi ci facciamo gli affari vostri. Che caspita.


 
Al paesello vostro forse, in altre città non ci si copre nessuno...ve lo assicuro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Effettivamente di quello che scrive Astro, così come di quello che scriveva Conte, capisco si e no la metà.


nonostante entrambi i nick infarciscano i loro post con l'intercalare "capisci?" 

apperò


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> D'accordo ci rinuncio.
> Ma pensate a quelle persone che leggono:
> 
> "Davvero da non perdere Incontro tra Traditi e Traditori"
> ...


in te nulla dato che non sembra ti interessi la possibilità di appartenere alla prima categoria e sostieni che chi tradisce deve tacere

praticamente sei OF


----------

